# Quick look into the OEM exhuast resonator



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

we have all talked about it but this is what it inside looks like.
http://personal.atl.bellsouth.net/t/b/tbgear/Straight_pic_small_bright.jpg


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Not as restrictive as you thought huh, focker... hehe


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

noise doesnt bother me as much as you old farts


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Not as restrictive as you thought huh, focker... hehe *


regardless.. it's still 2 inch pipe.. that's still going to slow the gasses...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm keeping mine right where it is. Do you guys get the cackle sound from your exhaust? I have heard a catback system and it sounded good but when you let off u get the back cackle. Dont car for that But I'm getting old


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

I just took mine off. I thought it would be too loud but it sounds great. oh yeah I guess the 2.25" pipe and magnaflows help some too.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Boy slurp, did you cut off your resonator just to take a picture?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Boy slurp, did you cut off your resonator just to take a picture? *



nope....its yours actually


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

The stock res is much lighter than the Magnaflow that I replaced it with. At least a good 10+lbs lighter.

Also, does anyone know why the midpipe is crushed down to about 3/4" in height just before the muffler? I'm thinking that it is for back pressure, but it lookes extreme. I can post a picture if you don't know what I'm talking about....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

tytalian said:


> *I just took mine off. I thought it would be too loud but it sounds great. oh yeah I guess the 2.25" pipe and magnaflows help some too. *


It has got to be louder, right? Any problem with back pressure/ lack of, etc.?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *regardless.. it's still 2 inch pipe.. ... *


Quit making fun of me


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Quit making fun of me *


LOL!

What would an Altima discussion board be without Wee-Diddy?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *LOL!
> 
> What would an Altima discussion board be without Wee-Diddy? *


Productive aah J/K, Still LUV Ya WW?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Productive *


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Have your fun at an old man's expense.... 

There are no pics here???? Is that coming soon?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Have your fun at an old man's expense....
> 
> There are no pics here???? Is that coming soon? *


I was wondering that also. I know you can`t use an avatar until you post 100.

Scott , Slurppie any mod. got the answer?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Who are the Mods??


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Who are the Mods?? *


Moderators........U knew that


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Moderators........U knew that *



Yes I did....But WHO?? Names???? Occupations....Sexual Preferences......Who are these masked men or women


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

post pics like this?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yes I did....But WHO?? Names???? Occupations....Sexual Preferences......Who are these masked men or women *


For each new thread posted they are listed in the far right column.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Didn't someone over at Altima's take off their mufflers to see how loud the car was with just the reasonator?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

NX01 said:


> *Didn't someone over at Altima's take off their mufflers to see how loud the car was with just the reasonator? *


That was Slurppie.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *That was Slurppie. *


Oh, cool well what was the outcome?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

hardly an increase in sound.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *hardly an increase in sound. *


Well if that is the case, one could run chrome motorcycle mufflers and you wouldn`t notice them and there would be no appreciable sound increase?


----------

